# Focus Games



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I am looking for more focus games to do with Gunner. I have flipped through the "Teaching Focus" and we have worked on that, but I want more. I have tried to use the "search" button, but didn't have any luck. I do "focus" before he eats, before he goes outside, but he is easily distracted (good in the house but outside he seems to loose his brain). So I need more games that I can do outside.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would love to have some more for my daughter and her pup too


----------

